# Let's talk about turbo blankets



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

A search did not yield much useful information, so I am asking myself. What are your thoughts on running a blanket/wrap? Is the increased efficiency worth the cost? Are the ebay blankets just as efficient as the name brands?


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (son of planrforrobert)*

interested to know the same


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (son of planrforrobert)*

there isnt going to be some magic post that convinces you to get one or not.
bottom line. if you run a turbo blanket or thermal barrier coating. you'll make slightly more power, your engine bay will be cooler, and things will last longer under the hood.
how big of a difference is going to depend on where you're located, how much boost you're running, the efficiency of your setup, etc, etc, etc.
cheap blankets are that, cheap. they dont last, and they arent as effective.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

Lets not... Just buy one =P Seriously though it's pretty straight forward, strap it on and let it do it's job.


_Modified by -:VW:- at 4:33 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (-:VW*

Its a preference thing. Might affect spool and power but ive never seen it make "that" much of a difference.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

I would buy it just to protect my turbo investments.... it's for a piece of mind you know after spending $4k why not just use it? it's really good if you live in a cold climate or where temperatures change significantly. Or think of it as a condom it;s for protection
















sorry i had a few


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

I personally would take that money and put it towards at Water/Meth kit. Way more benefits for the dollar.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_I personally would take that money and put it towards at Water/Meth kit. Way more benefits for the dollar. 

Guy makes a stong point.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_
Guy makes a stong point.

Agreed, high oil temps will result from keeping all the heat in


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (son of planrforrobert)*

Is that NGP's garage?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (GTijoejoe)*

Yepper


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (GTijoejoe)*

I think I paid $100 shipped for mine from PTP direct I believe it was on ebay. Love it. That, a homemade heat shield over the exhaust manifold, and a DEI thermal wrapped Downpipe have made a world of difference as far as keeping the heat in the engine bay down. That's what I bought it for. As for performance I have no idea.
2 years later, it's still in great shape. No issues and no melted wiring, hoses, paint, etc.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (son of planrforrobert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *son of planrforrobert* »_Yepper

That's were all my dyno runs were done. Whatcha put down?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (slc92)*

Just a tick under 200whp SAE corrected. Hoping to more than double that in the next 90 days


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_I think I paid $100 shipped for mine from PTP direct I believe it was on ebay. Love it. That, a homemade heat shield over the exhaust manifold, and a DEI thermal wrapped Downpipe have made a world of difference as far as keeping the heat in the engine bay down. That's what I bought it for. As for performance I have no idea.
2 years later, it's still in great shape. No issues and no melted wiring, hoses, paint, etc.

Are you noticing higher engine temps as suggested above? DEI wrap will be a given for the downpipe.
Any pics of your heat shielding?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (son of planrforrobert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *son of planrforrobert* »_
Are you noticing higher engine temps as suggested above? DEI wrap will be a given for the downpipe.
Any pics of your heat shielding? 

Higher engine temps? My engine runs too cold as it is.
I'll see if I can find some pics. It was just a tunnel heatshield I had from a Volvo insurance job . I just cut it w/ some tin snips in the shape of the manifold, folded the front edge up, drilled some holes in it and mounted it to the exhaust manifold studs.
I assume the 200 was NA? U going turbo shortly?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
I assume the 200 was NA? U going turbo shortly?

Ding ding. I have a GT35R patiently waiting for its call to duty


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (slc92)*

Here's the one I have. Still $100. I can't speak for any of the other ones sold on ebay, but I know this one does what they say it does and still looks like new after 2 years.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...73ffb


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (slc92)*

Homemade heat shield pics. I used the same stuff on the firewall too. By the way, if you are thinking about it, the paint on the mani, hotside, and downpipe is VHT Flameproof Ceramic primer/paint. The mani and DP still look like new. It has peeled off the hotside some which I can see when I peel back the turbo blanket. That's to be expected though w/ the blanket holding all that heat in. I would high temp ceramic coat the hotside next time, but the paint is awesome everywhere else.


















_Modified by slc92 at 11:22 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (slc92)*

I'd like to play devil's advocate. I've been drinking. I've heard that a blanket can trap heat in the turbo making your IAT's higher. What numbers to dial?







reindeer. Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (-=GTI=- Zach)*

the turbo blanket actually helps keep the heat in and move the exhaust out faster... making it better... i have the same ebay blanket and its still together and does the its job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by PjS860ct at 5:30 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (PjS860ct)*

I wrapped my old turbo's turbine housing with a Thermo-tec blanket. It was like the DEI for the downpipe. I believe my Turbo couldn't handle that as it was badly cracked after only a few thousand miles. Does anybody else had such experience? It seemed only natural to me as the housings crack with miles as they are, imagine if you wrap them and they can't extract all that heat...


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (S3.2)*

Good stuff guys, nice discussion. It looks like an eBay blanket isn't a horrible move afterall.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (son of planrforrobert)*

possible performance gains aside, I plan to use one to lower underhood temps if nothing else.
slc92: is the shielding you used on your firewall from the same Volvo or some other source?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_possible performance gains aside, I plan to use one to lower underhood temps if nothing else.
slc92: is the shielding you used on your firewall from the same Volvo or some other source?

Yeah same one. I'm not sure where you could even buy something like that. It's just your typical exhaust system heatshield.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Yeah same one. I'm not sure where you could even buy something like that. It's just your typical exhaust system heatshield.

Hmm, guess I'll look around for something like that, maybe adhesive backed.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
Hmm, guess I'll look around for something like that, maybe adhesive backed.

I've used the roll of water heater insulation at Home Depot (foil over adhesive backed foam) in a few areas, but not near the exhaust manifold or turbo. I would think the foam would melt if you got it too close to something that's 1800 degrees. Might work on the firewall.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Let's talk about turbo blankets (slc92)*

Fitted only to get some heat away from the engine bay. And we all love pics, dont we


























_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 12:53 AM 12-23-2009_


----------

